

Japanese Breakthrough Makes Wind Power Cheaper Than Nuclear - ricksta
http://wakeup-world.com/2012/01/19/japanese-breakthrough-makes-wind-power-cheaper-than-nuclear/

======
orangecat
_One downside often cited by advocates of coal and gas power is that wind
turbines require a lot more maintenance than a typical coal or gas power
plant. But in a lagging economy this might just be wind power’s biggest upside
— it will create lots and lots of permanent jobs, sparking a new cycle of
economic growth in America._

And if that doesn't work, we can just break a bunch of windows and hire people
to fix them.

------
jdwhit2
South Australia has one of the highest wind penetrations in the world, they
recently had a peak of 60% electricity being supplied by the wind.

Though with the higher wind penetration levels wind farm operators in South
Australia are facing a problem with the current electricity market design.
When the wind blows, there is a surplus of electricity supply. The price for
electricity dives, sometimes to -$1000 / MWh. Yes that is correct, the price
goes below zero and consumers are paid to use electricity.

And conversely when the wind is not blowing, traditional fossil fuel power
stations are able to bid much higher prices without fear of competition.

An interesting challenge for electricity market designers to solve.

